# fishtanksdirect.com?



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

www.fishtanksdirect.com

Has anybody successfully ordered a tank from these guys? Prices seem reasonable but curious about actual shipping/brokerage fees. I tried emailing them but have not received any reply. Not a good sign...


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yep . . . Not a good sign. An online business that does not answer online inquiries can't be much of a business. I would move on to another retailer. There are plenty out there who are not asleep at the wheel! :0)

P.S. Shipping is FREE ONLY in the continental USA. The costs of shipping large and heavy tanks to Canada would be brutal! And any returns/exchanges, if necessary, would be a nightmare (I imagine) to process. And then . . . there is the conversion from USD to CDN funds. Ouch.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Go to tru vu . Good company, quality plexi tanks but have to pick up at point Roberts. I've had my 60 gallon for 28 hrs now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Go to tru vu . Good company, quality plexi tanks but have to pick up at point Roberts. I've had my 60 gallon for 28 hrs now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you mean 28 years? or actually 28 hours?


----------

